
Show HN: Meal and Mealplan Nutrient Calculator - loblollyboy
http://sortedchef.com
======
gus_massa
Just small detail with rounding. In
[http://sortedchef.com/app/view_recipe/5/](http://sortedchef.com/app/view_recipe/5/)
it says:

    
    
      Pantothenic acid (B-5)    2.9325 mg
    

I thing it would be more user friendly to round it to 1 or 2 decimals (2.93
mg)

In
[http://sortedchef.com/app/browse_recipes/](http://sortedchef.com/app/browse_recipes/)
in the "Add" column if I touch the up/down arrow I get a nasty error message
window:

    
    
      DataTables warning: table id=addRecipeTable - FieldError
      Invalid order_by arguments: ['']

~~~
loblollyboy
Oh - thank you - really appreciate you taking time to give feedback. Think
I've seen that before but apparently didnt fix it

------
loblollyboy
I made a website for making meals that can then be drag-and-dropped into up-
to-two week long mealplans. % macros and vitamins/minerals/nutrients
calculated based on your specified requirements for A) each meal, B) each day
of your meal plan.

